# HEATH STILL POOPS IN HOUSE



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I really am just venting here, because I know I'm doing everything right. Heath is almost 9 months old and still poops in the house sometimes. He just did it this morning, and I am livid. He is confined in either an ex-pen or the kitchen unless he has just pooped/peed outside. I was transitioning him this morning & dropped my guard for a moment while getting their food & he pooped in his favorite kitchen corner again. This happens about once a week, but would happen all the time if we weren't so vigilant. 

Most of the time he goes outside. He knows Biscuit does. But he doesn't tell us when he needs to go and I cannot trust him. He's a very carefree little guy, uninhibited, and so just does it ! He only goes twice a day, and pretty much on schedule. But our life revolves around the question DID HEATH POOP? and my husband & I comb the yard several times a day for the evidence so we can give him the run of the house accordingly. Biscuit was flawless and trustworthy in the entire house by this age. My question is, for those of you who have had dogs tougher to train: WILL HE EVER GET IT? OR do some dogs never get it, unless you take them out? I recall Kimberly saying she has a dog like that. Biscuit would hold it til he bursts rather than soil in the house. I hate this eternal poop patrol!!  Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When was that, Amy? Was that quite a while ago that I said that because I can't even think of which dog/puppy it would be. I have two that will burst before they would go anywhere in the house, including a potty pad in an ex-pen. When it is raining, I absolutely MUST take them outdoors no matter what. Not fun in full coats on rainy show days. (However, this isn't really related to your topic.)

I think some dogs are a bit more stubborn (clueless? carefree?) than others, but routines are very helpful. Do you free feed or do measured meals at regular intervals? Measured meals will help a lot in housebreaking.

It has been said many times that toy breeds can easily take a year to fully housebreak. I only say that to hope to encourage you that you're not alone.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kimberly, I thought a while back, when we were all in yet another housebreaking thread, that you said you once had a dog, or have a dog, a female, who never really got it unless you took her out. Was I dreaming? That's entirely possible. ;-) Thanks for the encouragement. Gosh, hoping he gets it by one year.. that's 3 more months, Heath. Are you listening?;-)

Yep, he's on a strict feeding schedule. And very few treats. He only goes once or twice a day, morning & afternoon. But our life revolves around catching him in those timeframes. Ugh, I'm sick of it. It's getting so old. Good thing he is so darn cute, really exceptionally adorable.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty was older than nine months before she was reliable in the house. I think it was closer to 18 months. She is perfect now.
Indie was 11 months when we got her, and is reliable now at two (next week!). She was really, really hard to convince that outside was the best place to go, and we've worked really hard at teaching her. It was very frustrating at times so I feel your pain! She asks to go outside now--rings the bell. We still watch to make sure she pees outside, but now it's because she will pee from submission/excitement, and the easiest way to prevent it is to keep her bladder empty. She can and will hold it a very long time. I think she would only go twice a day at most if we didn't watch her. We've only let her have freedom in the house when we are gone for a couple of months now. We kept her in an ex-pen before.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh no Amy, that must be so frustrating. I don't have much advice, Baloo is 8 months and is totally reliable. Just keep being consistent and hopefully once he is a bit older it will be better.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I'm not qualified to comment obviously because we are just now working on this, but I'm not sure i understand from your post - do you let them out to do their business on their own, or do you take him out on a leash to give him a potty word and praise when he does? That's what I'm doing because I'm pretty sure that helps in getting her to associate where the potty is, what I want her to do, and how happy I am when she does. I don't treat her for it because praise seems to be plenty rewarding for this dog - for potty, anyway. Maybe Heath needs a little more encouragement with some dried liver treats or something? I have no idea what will happen the first time we try it in rain or snow. It's only been a couple days and I'm already SO over leashing her up and standing out there telling her to go potty 25 times a day, but I'll do it if it helps her get the concept in a reasonable time frame. In her case, we paid the landscaper an extra 500 bucks to dig a small gravel potty area and I can tell she would much rather use the grass, so we'll see if she elects to use it once I'm letting her out to potty on her own. My guess is probably not and we wasted out money.... 

You mentioned he is pooping in the same corner - I'm sure you're using an enzyme cleaner, but there may still be some smell there, and even if not, he might be associating it with elimination, now, just from habit. Maryam mentioned what she did with Pablo was start feeding him and spreading his kibble around the area where he was repeatedly having his accidents, and she felt that helped, since they don't want to poop where they sleep or eat.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement, Joelle and Angie. It's esp. frustrating for me because Biscuit was textbook. 

Diane, he goes both on leash and on his own in our yard (with Biscuit). I always say, go potty, and good job. He will pee on command, as does Biscuit. Thank goodness. He gets lots of praise and rewards whenever he poops as expected. But basically, his mind is elsewhere. ;-) Yep, I always remove the scent immediately with that stuff. 

He's been problematic from the get-go, but fortunately has also always had a huge capacity, like an adult, also from the get-go, or it would be worse, with more frequent accidents. 

I think his doggy personality is very unusual in many ways. He is very very sweet and very very carefree. A very free and pure spirit. Almost unearthly. That's why we call him the mysterious woodland creature in a Havanese coat, LOL. So we're puttin' up with this , whatever. Sigh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> But our life revolves around the question DID HEATH POOP?


ound:!!!!

My gosh, I literally SPIT the diet cherry coke outta my mouth at that one, possibly because I can relate, because my DH asks me that EVERYday, TWICE a day, at the same exact TIMES of the day..*sigh* marriage. hahah

Well, you would probably know the reason behind this since you know Heath so well, I know when Gucci has gone in the house, it was either after I had gone out of town, left her for more than 8 hours, OR around the time she started the heat, OR after I dog-sat for those other 4 dogs we had problems, which I think were marking related, or mad at me/depressed related...

But Heath?? Same place in the kitchen? What I would do, is make that space undesirable somehow, douse it with bitter apple, or jalepeno sauce? lol I know that isn't practical for carpets, but I'd try it.

Does he know he's done 'wrong' and in trouble? Does he get upset?

Honestly, I think I had problems for the first year and then it got better, and I don't think Havs are the easiest to potty train, after talking to so many people in our playgroup here, 'accidents' aren't all that uncommon, it just takes a ton of persistance, but I do think you can train him NOT to go, he's obviously bright, and perhaps just in his teenage slash..preteen rebellious years.

Oh vey.

lol

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm smiling as I read this in frustrated sympathy. 9 months? I wish! Rufus was potty trained at one year and fully house trained at 15 month and has been dependable ever since. Marley is closing in on 14 months and is NOT potty trained yet...may still poop in the house and then will eat it or smush it into the carpet trying. :doh: Heath sounds like he's alot like Marley. He's also very carefree...a free spirit, happy bouncy, playful--uh NOT cerebral. :dance:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

And.....you can try putting some food over in his favorite place to poo. This worked for Dexter. His favorite place to poo was in the living room near the potted plants....so whenever I saw him over in this place stiffing....outside he went. 

Watch for the signals. Dexter is 100% poo trained for months now, the last pee accident had to be at least 1-2 months ago.

And when I got Dexter, that is all I ever did......take Dexter out to potty....every 45 minutes for a long time, then it was every 1 1/2 hrs....then 2 hours....now I loose track of the time and watch for signals from Dexter letting me know when he wants to potty. I do count the poos for the day!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper is 2.5 and we've cleaned up three accidents, three nights in a row this wk. 
Why?? Cause, that's just what he does. Two nights ago they were all out. Came in, went to bed and dh says "you smell that?". Turn on the light, and there Cooper is..looking at us like, "let me show you where the paper towels and carpet cleaner are". 
:doh:
So, yea..I feel your pain. He just randomly does this. He can go 9 months straight, with NO accidents. Or, have a couple in a wk like now. Because of this, he'll never be out of his crate while we're not home. And heck, even last night I threw him in there. Because I didn't want to wake to cleaning poop. 
He's the only one of the three who doesn't "tell" us. He just goes when they go.
Wether it's outside..or on my bedroom floor.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I see Christy & Tritia, that I do have some company. ;-( Ah yes, I remember now, it's Cooper the Pooper! ;-)

Linda, most of the time, there are absolutely no signals. He just squats and poops, ALWAYS when my back is turned. Except out on a walk I can tell, he gets agitated.

And, Kara, I do leave food around the places where he poops. It's just on hardwood floor, so no biggee, I guess. It happens maybe once a week. Sometimes more. He'll go along great for a while, then regress. He really has no issues, no moods, no neurosis at all. He is beyond sweet and so emotionally stable ;-). He floats above everything. Whereas Biscuit is deeply sensitive. But never ever has accidents. 
It's just like with kids, I guess, complicated.

I'm just so tired of Heath's pooping being the organizing principle of my life, LOL. Well, thanks for the ideas and support, folks. Who else would listen to this inane merde? You're the best!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Heathy-you naughty boy! Good thing you're soo adorable.
Amy I have no words of wisdom, but your two remind me of The Odd Couple-Biscuit is Felix and Heath is Oscar!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Beth, you are SO RIGHT ON. That is hilarious!!! I will have to call them Felix and Oscar from now on! And it's so funny because Biscuit is immaculate, always, and Heath likes to get as dirty as possible, and explore bushes and weeds and dig and destroy. . .he's our little woodland fox. . .


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

funny and very frustrating at the same time, I'm sure. I have to admit the threads about trouble potty training gave me pause before getting Violet. Have you tried going back to square one with confinement? That would be hard with 2 dogs.

I just spent a total of maybe 45 min. on several trips outside in the rain trying to get her to go. When it finally stopped raining, but everything was sopping wet, she DID squat, then zoomed around the yard and driveway and I let her go because I knew she had a poop in her - holding it - and that would get her going. It did, thank god, but she was totally soaked and dirty when we came in, so spent another half hour cleaning her up. I think the only reason she let me blow dry and brush her butt and back legs was because she was trying to extract the venison jerky treat she knew was in my pocket. She's now sleeping on her pee pad, which could have saved us all that trouble if she would just use it. I did want to train her for outside, but at times like this, a pee pad would be so much easier.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Cash was very much like how you describe Heathbar. He was mostly reliable, but mostly because we were vigilant. and then at 11 month to a year it just seemed to click. Now he comes and gets us and whines at us or at the door and paces. Jasper will hold it til he bursts... Cash? not 100% sure (although knock on wood we have not had any accidents in over a year) so we still have the poop conversation every morning and night. LOL

Do you have a phrase to ask them if they need to go? If everytime you take them out or let them out you say it... you may find he answers you. Ours is "do you need to do your biz?" If I say this and Cash has to go he gets very excited. 

We also made the whole house his playroom and dining table so there was no place for him to sneak off too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hang in there, Diane, it will get better. It's sort of like you learn to speak the same language, but right now you're speaking English and she's speaking Havanese. But it will get better, soon there will be a pattern and some consistency.

Thanks, Missy, good encouragement and suggestions. I do ask him & he honestly doesn't get it. Yet, I think he is much smarter than Biscuit too. He learns tricks/commands after like 3 tries. It's sort of like a very precocious child, yet with no common sense. . .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I'm just so tired of Heath's pooping being the organizing principle of my life, LOL. Well, thanks for the ideas and support, folks. Who else would listen to this inane merde? You're the best!


Just remember, you're not alone! I have not just Rufus and Marley, but also Phoebe a 3 yr. old Chinese Crested that I adopted in January and an 11 year old CC foster dog. RUFUS is 100% house trained, but the rest.....uh 80 to 90% there. I have a chalkboard to keep track of who pooped and when. If I go out and someone else is in charge they need to know who is safe and who isn't. Who ever thought, our dogs potty habits would be such a big part of the day!


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Amy R. said:


> I really am just venting here, because I know I'm doing everything right. Heath is almost 9 months old and still poops in the house sometimes. He just did it this morning, and I am livid. He is confined in either an ex-pen or the kitchen unless he has just pooped/peed outside. I was transitioning him this morning & dropped my guard for a moment while getting their food & he pooped in his favorite kitchen corner again. This happens about once a week, but would happen all the time if we weren't so vigilant.
> 
> Most of the time he goes outside. He knows Biscuit does. But he doesn't tell us when he needs to go and I cannot trust him. He's a very carefree little guy, uninhibited, and so just does it ! He only goes twice a day, and pretty much on schedule. But our life revolves around the question DID HEATH POOP? and my husband & I comb the yard several times a day for the evidence so we can give him the run of the house accordingly. Biscuit was flawless and trustworthy in the entire house by this age. My question is, for those of you who have had dogs tougher to train: WILL HE EVER GET IT? OR do some dogs never get it, unless you take them out? I recall Kimberly saying she has a dog like that. Biscuit would hold it til he bursts rather than soil in the house. I hate this eternal poop patrol!!  Thanks for listening!!


Amy,
I have a 9 month-old as well. Charlie also seems to sometimes "not get it." Most of the time he is great, but everytime I think he is potty trained, he seems to have a bizarre accident. Even after we take him out and he has had the chance to go. We are also really good about getting him out and I sometimes think that stress causes these accidents. 
Where in the Bay Area are you? We are in Petaluma.

Lizzie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Lizzie~~I'm in Mill Valley. In Heath's case, I don't think it's stress at all. He seems totally like the most relaxed dog ever. And, He only poops once or twice a day. It's just a matter of catching him in those two timeframes & taking him out. Today, we missed it not once, but twice!! Well, here's hoping Heath & Charlie get their acts together!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Christy, a chart of their poops! That is somehow making me smile tonite. ;-) After Heath pooped on the antique oriental rug in DH's office. But it was my bad. . .I was at the computer for hours and forgot to let him out. . ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, I am here with you too. Brady is perfect and has been since I can remember. He would never dream of having an accident. My dog sitter who watches them when I am away told me he is the perfect houseguest. Dugan, well, he isn't quite as swift as his brother. Brady and Biscuit sound very similar in so many ways. Brady is the very sensitive one and Dugan is my care free space cadet. Dugan gets it most of the time, but I can't take down the gates that block him into the kitchen and den, or he has an accident in my dining room. He sleeps in bed with us, and he just had an accident 2 nights ago. I did discover that I don't think he is pooping in the yard before he goes to bed, so I now walk him and make sure he goes before we goto bed. Brady would jump all over me and wake me up if he has to go. Dugan will just jump off the bed (guess I should be greatful for that) and go. I usually start smelling it and find him eating it. YUCK. He is reliable in the kitchen and den and does tell me he has to go out with the bells. I may try putting bells on my bedroom door and seeing if he wakes me with them. I am sure our boys will totally get it one of these day.

Amy, do you use bells at your house?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

I am glad to see you are in somewhat optimistic about it. I think it is sort of like kids, complicated..and they all seem to have their own unique personalities and habits.

I wasn't thinking of the food he likes, I was thinking more of putting a smell he doesn't like there, like the bitter apple...or vinegar, or something like that. There is bound to be something to deter him?

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Karen, you described Brady & Dugan exactly as I would describe Biscuit and Heath. Yes, Heath, too, is a carefree space cadet!! Exactly!! And his accident pattern is just like Dugan's. Although he doesn't sleep with us and doesn't eat poop (but will eat any other poop & it always makes him sick, deer, Canada goose, seagull, whatever~~the boy's a poop gourmet). Heath and Dugan both can't be trusted. It makes me wonder, were we somehow stricter with the first dog? I think I've def. been more relaxed w/Heath, but am also busier with two dogs, and figured having Biscuit as an example would balance things out.

No, I don't use bells. We have a sliding glass door , so not as easy to hang them. I honestly think the noise would drive me crazy. But maybe I should try it.

I will try some form of repellant, Kara, good idea! Thanks, you guys!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This is so unbelievable, but there was another accident today, that's THREE IN A ROW. Heath pooped outside then came inside and pooped again. There's a slim chance it was Biscuit, I guess, cause he hadn't pooped. But wd be totally out of character. I am tearing my hair out. . . . . sorry I will go away now. I know this isn't a life-altering problem (though it might be for Heath if he doesn't shape up), but it is so annoying.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Some of Dexter's signs that he needs to go outside...

1. Looking at me, he will stand halfway between and the door. 
2. Within 20 minutes after eating, just expect it! Even if you do not see a sign.
3. He becomes anxious/jumping around and being too mouthy. 
4. He will paw at my leg.
5. He is sitting at my feet and he looks at me..........Huh.........expecting to READ his mind!
6. He will stand at the door.

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzz.....I can't think of any other ways..........I have the bell system, but does Dexter use it? No!.... Dexter expects me to know what he wants!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

He makes no signals whatever, but sometimes will go 1/2 hr after eating, or sometimes not. He will get frantic when walking, and then I know. I'm home almost all the time so am hyper observant, too.

Biscuit always comes to us and stares hard. They are all different, sigh.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Everyday's morning question is did they *poop?* When our kids were young, the question was did they go to *sleep?* My husband and I decided that our kids are grown and we have regressed.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lilysplash, that's exactly right! I'm laughing as I read your post! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe someone revived this thread, but fyi, tonite Heath peed in the house, even though he'd just been outside for about 1/2 hr, and it was on a valuable antique Oriental rug in my husband's office. He has hardly ever peed in the house. He just was playing with Biscuit, he's like a little kid, just very spacey. Egads, he's almost 9 mos old. We got mad at him, since we caught him in the act. Frustrating.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, it is really frustrating when the furballs keep dumping their cargo in the house and even more so when it is on the expensive articles. 

I don't have any advice or suggestions; I know you are trying your best and I hope things improve soon. :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Argh, Amy - I hope Heath gets it soon! 

Lincoln was potty trained very quickly - by 6 mos. he was 95% reliable. Scout took almost a year - had lots of relapses and we had to start again several times. Lincoln never needed treat rewards - just praise was enough. But Scout needed treats for pottying outside (and not inside) to give him that extra motivation to do the right thing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I feel your Pain Amy. Lola is 22 months and not yet "safe". She tells me 99% of the time when she needs to go out. But, some times, for some reason, she will scoot outta sight into the dining room and poop. She has done this twice in the past few months. It annoys me to no end. 

Well, then there is her Separation Anxiety where she pees or poops 50% of the time when I leave her home alone. Oy. Lucky I like her ALOT!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Poornima, Jane, and Anne for your support/suggestions. 

Heath is just a free spirit, my little hippie Hav, and eventually he will get it. He reminds me of my younger daughter, who was very bright, creative, and head-in-the clouds as a child. When I went in to have a conference in kindergarten, the teacher told me that she noticed that sometimes DD2 forgot to wear her underwear to school!!! And it was rather obvious at times. Hilarious. She dressed herself at that age. Yes, good thing they are so darn cute!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

you are so patient. I am stressed just from having to watch a barely 13 week old puppy and frustrated when she goes in the living room even though she peed outside 20 minutes earlier....if I am still dealing with it at 9 months....well, you are a real trooper and I hope I can be as patient!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, it's not all day everyday, Diane. It's just occasional at this point. He does get it about 90 % of the time if watched closely. With a puppy, they go constantly, whereas Heath can hold pee for hours now, and only poops twice a day. So no matter what, it will get better!! I promise!! When they are little it is so hard because you have to watch constantly since they go all the time. I was also VERY frustrated at that new puppy stage. It was like I took them in the yard 100 times a day, and got nothing else done ! So that's normal!!

I would ask though, why is Violet even in the living room at all? Out of the ex-pen, she should only be allowed in a smaller, still confining, easy-to-clean-up space like the kitchen. . .I never let mine out of the ex-pen, except for the briefest supervised play periods, until they were able to keep the ex-pen unsoiled, so then you can expand their territory bit by bit, with each success . ..


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Amy, everything is kind of open in the house except for the bedrooms, so it's hard to gate her off. The kitchen is sort of a box right in the middle and does have a sliding door, and I sometimes put up a baby gate at the other, but she couldn't see us from there, so that's only for the short time I need to be in there for something, which is as pain because she's right under foot and it's really not safe. She is in her ex pen in the back room with me where i work most of the time, but if I feel pretty certain she's cleaned out, as in we've just been outside and she's peed and maybe pooped, I'll let her follow me into the kitchen, we'll have a short training session, etc., or play for a bit in the living room. Usually I've got her tethered or watching her closely, but if I turn my back on her for a second, or I think my husband's watching her and he's not.... She has surprised me several times that way because it was literally like 15 minutes after the last poop or pee outside when it happened. What I realized is that she poops about 3-4 times first thing in the morning - one when she gets up, another after breakfast, and one or two more during a morning play session outside. Maybe one after "lunch," and the evening one needs some encouragement, though it helps if she gets the RLH going. I feel like 90% of my focus right now is around her bathroom habits.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Wow, Christy, a chart of their poops! That is somehow making me smile tonite. ;-)


Glad I could make you smile! :becky: Hang in there 9 months is still pretty young! This morning my 11 year old foster pooped in the kitchen and I was just glad to see she finally pooped!



Amy R. said:


> No, I don't use bells. We have a sliding glass door , so not as easy to hang them. I honestly think the noise would drive me crazy. But maybe I should try


Amy I have bells and they aren't anywhere near the door. I have mine in the center of the house so the dogs can get my attention easily. Rufus does the bells..Marley will ring often too. Phoebe knows to ring the bells for a treat, but doesn't associate it with going out to poop though.

Diane, When I got my guys as pups I set aside a year for each knowing I could need all of that and more for potty training. At first you are in and out that door constantly! But it does get better.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Not to make light of the situation, but of the three evils: poop, barf, and pee, I think poop is the easiest to to clean up (if it isn't runny, of course). Pee on the carpet is crazymaking!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane,
As soon as Tucker's little feet touched carpet he'd potty. So, until he was about 4 months old, I'd take him outside about every 10 minutes if I had him on the carpet, which was very seldom. AND he was on leash, AND I literally NEVER took my eyes off him. Otherwise he was either on the couch on his doggy blanket, with me while I studied and he played or slept, (he never did potty on the couch,) or in his larger wire crate on the floor of the family room where he could usually see me.

Once he was about 5 months I'd occasionally let him have maybe 15 minutes on the carpet, on leash, with my eyes on him. But, he had NO clue about it not being appropriate to potty in the house until he was 5 months old. Then I continued with my fanatic tactics, but now we actually made progress.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Sheri. I'm sorry I've hijacked this thread. A few times when I knew she had to go badly I put her down on her pads inside her pen and said go potty. Twice she has done it after much encouragement, but I'm afraid I may just be confusing her by taking her outside most of the time (usually just when I think she might have to go because enough time has passed, or she's just played, woken up, etc., not so much that she's circling or starting to squat), and then trying to get her to go on the pads also, which most of the time she just plays on, so I'm afraid she may be associating them with her den, now. I just assumed she'd use them if she had to go and I left her in there long enough, but she's not. I've got to get a more consistent system, but I really do need those pads as a backup since outside potty will be a real problem in bad weather.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As you have seen by now, Amy, you are not alone! Our basement must be off limits at ALL times or one or both of mine will pee down there. It's inevitable and a pain in the butt.  Elsewhere in the house, it's rare, though it seems like I'm thinking about it almost every day. If it's raining, Sammy's the one to watch because he hates the rain. :doh: Ricky never poops in the house, but Sammy might. Not often, maybe once/mth... depends... Not to discourage you, Diane, but mine will be 3 this summer. 

What I agonize over is when we visit others. Ricky seems to be the one who is the worst about marking/peeing in others' homes and it drives me batty!!







Sammy might poop, but that's usually it, maybe one poop, sometimes none at all. For that reason, I am making a few belly bands for Ricky for my visit with Leeanne end of the month. I can't possibly have him on leash the entire time as we are there for two nights!! It's too stressful having to not only watch him like a hawk but be very quick and grab him before he lets out some urine, so belly bands it is. Tough. lol

I totally understand your fustration, hon. 

Owners of big dogs dont' get it. Their dogs never do these things! :fish:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder why it is such a problem with small dogs? I had a Sheltie and never had a problems with it, or my Elkhound, or my Keeshond. My brother has a yorkie/poo (yikes, I know,) and he never goes in houses, either....I don't buy the theory that small dogs have small bladders--they are proportionally the same as bigger dogs, and they drink proportionally, too...

I worry about Tucker marking in places he shouldn't...although it hasn't hasn't yet, I've caught him in time. But, there have been close calls.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, Sheri and Marj, at least one good thing is that small dogs make small poops. . .I"m astonished/horrified when I see what big dogs do. At least I don't have to deal with that! And now I think this thread has hit rock bottom. . .


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Well Fipsy is 10 months old and a bit now, and I keep thinking she is potty trained, and then she surprises me, but usually only about once every 3 weeks. 

I get so cranky with myself when it happens, because lots of times I can prevent it.

We don't have a bell and she scratches at the door if we are in the kitchen with her,but when I am in the basement working (my office is there), I just keep remembering to take her out.

Another thing she has done is go upstairs where the bedrooms are - it is all carpet there.
I definitely don't trust her yet to leave her loose by herself.

But you know something, when she was so sick from the spaying, both of us have said quite frankly we don't care if she poops on our heads, we are just so glad that she is all right now.

Sandi.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to post, as a reminder, that puppies go through a regression stage at least once at around the age of 9 months. Suddenly they forget where to pee and poo. You literally have to take them back to puppy stage, to retrain them on the proper place to go. The good news is, while it is irritating and exhausting, if you are as vigilant as you were when they were very young, they get over this stage in a week or so. 

Just something to keep in mind.

Meeka


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Meeka, I think that is right. I went through that with Biscuit for a bit.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, I agree with Meeka. I also remember there is a lot of romanticizing how easy it was with number 1, when number 2 is going through the worst of it. I was positive Cash would never learn. And he did. 

I also want to say-- I found correction (catching in the act) with a startling NO and then taking them out to go a long way. So it is great that you caught Heath in the act. I know books say it is better to never give them a chance, but I found with both my boys-- a few corrections and it was like a light bulb went off for them. That is when they started asking, so to speak.


----------

